# No Recovery Disk in Acer laptop/making a recovery disk



## sdphost (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi,


I wanted to install the Windows 7 beta when I realized my acer laptop didn't come with a recovery disk. Even though I was going to do a dualboot I don't want to risk loosing Vista if anything goes wrong for some reason.


Is there a way for me to make a recovery disk?


----------



## bonyolddoc (Oct 18, 2008)

What model Acer? Did you go to their support website, look up your model and see if there was a utility. Mine had one but I wiped everything out and put XP in.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

My Acer desktop also did not come with a recovery disk...It prompted me to Burn one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


----------



## sdphost (Apr 10, 2006)

Its an Extensa 5620-4801.




> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html


Just a few questions. So I don't need a recovery disk? There is no way to get one?
Lets say I get a virus and I have to reformat the drive would this still work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you format the drive you will lose any recovery partition and will require a retail disk to reinstall

contact acer for recovery disks


----------



## sdphost (Apr 10, 2006)

So there is no way of making a recovery disk at all?

And if I try to dualboot would I still be able to recover it from the recovery partition? 


And if I were to get a virus or I just want a to start all over would the recovery partition allow me to start just like when I bought the computer or would it still contain any bugs/viruses the old OS installation had?



Thanks in advance.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

not unless you can boot it up

when you do a recovery it returns the laptop to the same as when you bought it

the recovery partition should be clean


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't remember being prompted to burn a recovery disk when I bought and turned on my acer laptop a couple of years back. There was a recovery partition on the hard drive, but no media came with the laptop. A few months back, the hard drive died and had to be replaced, making the recovery partition completely useless. I had to send email to Acer to get recovery media and they charged me about $35 for it. This laptop also had its LCD go black due to a bad inverter which I had to get fixed for about $150. Needless to say, it will be my last Acer for a while...


----------



## Laptoper (Jan 12, 2009)

Most lappys in program section is an option to burn recovery disks if they didn't come with the lappy.

Now answer your question sinse Vista is working right / go into admin. tools / computer managment / storage / disk managment / right click on the cd/dvd drive "change drive letter and paths /change the cd/dvd drive letter example if your lappys has one partition and your cd/dvd drive letter is D: change it to E: apply reboot your lappy.. then go download this free partition tool 

http://www.partition-tool.com/personal.htm

and shrink partition C: in half then creat D: partition, then you can install windows 7 on the D: drive making your lappy dual bootable.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Before I messed it up good, I would use something like Acronis to make an image so I could get it back . .


----------

